# Gladiator graveyard unearthed



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Archeologists have discovered a huge graveyard filled with the skeletons of Roman gladiators.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/britain...5bl9oZWFkbGluZV9saXN0BHNsawMzOXJvbWFuZ2xhZGk-


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

_"Another potential theory is that the dead were all criminals, but Hunter-Mann believes this explanation is undermined by the respect they were shown by the way they were buried."_

Was this determined due to the fact they actually included the decapitated head with the rest of the body? The pic kinda looks like they just threw everything in a hole


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Denhaunt said:


> _"Another potential theory is that the dead were all criminals, but Hunter-Mann believes this explanation is undermined by the respect they were shown by the way they were buried."_
> 
> Was this determined due to the fact they actually included the decapitated head with the rest of the body? The pic kinda looks like they just threw everything in a hole


No, it's the "knees together and hands folded demurely" thing that shows the remains were treated with respect


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

"So Billy....do you like movies about Gladiators"?


----------

